# Sensitive stomach



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

So my vet concluded after we ruled out parasites that my girl just has a sensitive stomach. She throws up yellow bile at least a few times each month, and periodic upset stomachs loose to liquid stool. She eats 4 cups of wellness large breed puppy formula dry food a day split up into breakfast and dinner. Shes 8 months .... my question is that my vet recommended to put her on Purina EN gastroenteric... is that a wise choice? I never hear anything good about Purina and when I read the ingredients listed I wasn't really impressed besides the ingredients that I didn't know what they were since ito like a prescription formula ?

Shes not lethargic when she gets sick she has the same energy seems unphased by the vomit and lose stool, keeps the same appetite only a few times since we've had her (got her at 8 weeks) has she picked at her food.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Why not try a different high quality LBP food first? Are the bile episodes random or at certain times? Whey they get really hungry they tent to vomit bile.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure since she recommended it... I've tried narrowing down the times when she does it it's hard to say sometimes it'll be right after she eats or a few hours after breakfast so I couldn't imagine her still being hungry at those times she normally eats breakfast at 9 am and dinner 5 pm


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Can you switch her to raw or a dehydrated food like The Honest Kitchen? My boy also has an extremely sensitive GI system, and a switch to raw helped. He's not perfect, but he's better on a commercial raw food than he has been on anything else we've tried. Maybe it would help your girl?


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

I do not know how it is with your specific vet, but my old vet had put my dog on a prescription food. It wasn't until years later that I found out that the vet & the food company had an agreement/contract with each other & it was not what was actually best for my dog, it was best for their pocketbook &#55357;&#56873; and of course they don't want you to know this.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you sure it's bile? (yellowish) (Not water? Not undigested food after meals?)

If it's really bile, I'd try feeding 3 smaller meals a day (with digestive enzymes and a probiotic), so that the dog doesn't have to wait as long between meals. Some slippery elm probably wouldn't hurt either, since bile irritates the tummy. 

If the dog is regurging water or undigested food soon after eating, that's a whole other thing.

Did your vet talk with you about the possibility of bilous vomiting syndrome? If not try Googling it, and ask your vet if it is something to consider (if it gets diagnosed, there are meds that some dogs respond to).


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry I've been busy the last two days so responding late,
It definitely was bile.. always a yellow liquid. I had actually bought the bag of Purina stuff that she recommended after the visit with her so my boyfriend and I decided we'd just try it out and slowly mix it in with the wellness a little bit at a time. And she started vomiting undigested dog food soo I'm probably just go a go with my gut and not feed her that stuff and probably look into the options yall were saying and probably split up her meals smaller portion and go with breakfast lunch and dinner times in case the vomit is due to her being hungry between breakfast and dinner


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The regurgitation of undigested food worries me far more than the bile: that's a classic sign of mega-esophagus. The bile could be secondary to that. I would ask the vet about that possibility.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh no:/ yeah when we first got her we had transitioned her off beneful to wellness without any trouble, this is the first time she's ever regurgitated undigested food... alright well thanks for bringingredients up those points I'll be sure to ask


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Bringing*** uh typos


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Mega E could be a possibility.

Soaking her food in water (at least half an hour) to soften it could help.

I think the Slippery Elm that Magwart mentioned would be a great consideration for your girl! This can be purchased at a local health food store (NOT GNC). "NOW" or "SOLARAY" are trusted brand names.

*If using capsules, give 1 or 2 capsules 1 to 1-1/2 hours before feeding.
*If using loose powder, give 1/4th teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight 1 hour before feeding. You can mix the powder in some PLAIN yogurt.

Dr. Michele Yasson's comment about Slippery Elm: "I use this herb more than any other in my practice! It provides _superb_ _relief, and has kept many patients from hospitalization_. It is a soothing nutritive herb which is perfectly suited for sensitive or inflamed mucous membrane lining of the digestive system. The bark contains mucilage and tannins that act as demulcent (relieves irritation), emollient (calmative), protectant, and astringent. You might think of it as a soothing internal bandage coating the digestive tract for its entire length. Imagine the relief for your pet to have a jelly-like coating soothing in an esophagus (food pipe) burned by acrid vomitus, or in an ulcerated colon. This herb makes a huge difference."

Here are 2 Human Grade Digestive Enzyme/Pro-Biotic combo's:
*Sunday Sundae*: (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic Combo) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html

*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic Combo) http://www.thewholisticpet.com/products/canine-product-line/digestive-support/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html
(can also be purchased at Amazon) 



Moms


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a dog that will occasionally throw up bile, always in the morning when he does. I just figure he's not one that can tolerate a completely emptied stomach so if it seems to be happening more frequently (getting more exercise than normal), then I'll either give him a bedtime snack or even just getting a biscuit or something early in the morning before having breakfast later helps.

As to the throwing up food ... that's not an issue I have experience with, sorry. Hope you find something to help your pup.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks moms definitely something I'll look into!! 

And that would make more sense we've increased her exercise lately so that could be reason also. 
She did fine today though no more bile and stools been solid! So hopefully it stays that way


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog was throwing up yellow liquid in the mornings. I finally got a good look at it and found pieces of grass. She would go outside hungry and was eating what she could find in the yard. I started going outside with her and then fed her right after and she stopped vomiting.


----------

